# 2010 Grand Prix de Monaco Historique Gallery Added Including Audi R8 GT and Auto Union Silver Arrows



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

With a mad scramble this week to rapidly deploy our new vBulletin forum software I neglected to upload these shots earlier in the week. As most know, the new Audi R8 GT revealed last week was shown at the Grand Prix de Monaco Historique over the weekend. Tom Kristensen was on hand, presumably to drive the GT, while iconic drivers Hans Stuck and Jacky Ickx piloted the Auto Union Type D and Type C brought by Audi Tradition and with some involvement by watchmaker Chopard. 










Audi released a mix of photos from the event, which we've added to our photo galleries. We've also uploaded photos and videos from Monaco natives and new Fourtitude readers Alexandre Azzaz and Brice Sevat. Thanks Alex and Brice for your contributions.

Below are two videos provided by Alex and Brice showing both the R8 GT and the two Auto Unions performing a fly-by as they round the circuit in Monaco.











Also check out the photo gallery after the jump.

* Photo Gallery *


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Cool event.


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

bad ass! i've never seen a silver arrow running


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

Blog feature seems to work well:thumb


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

that IS bad ass


----------

